# Anyone hear any dates yet for Summer BMQ/SQ at Meaford? (Artillery Reserves)



## tannerthehammer (30 Apr 2005)

wondering if anyone has heard any dates yet or how I can find out the exact dates?


----------



## Scottyg (4 May 2005)

Well i am new on these boards and to the whole recruitment stuff, i have just started talking to a recruiter but he told me that i would be most likely taking basic training in meaford and it will probably around around july 1st, he thought July 3nd to be exact. Thats just what he said.


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 May 2005)

BMQ for all land trades at meaford is at the same time.

Starts on July 4 (Monday)
Ends on July 29 (Friday)
Weekend off
SQ starts on Aug 1 (Monday)
SQ ends on Aug ** (can't remember)


----------



## tannerthehammer (4 May 2005)

Well actually July 27th is a Wednesday and there is no way that BMQ is only 4-5 weeks long, further more BMQ/SQ is 10 weeks long to my knowledge so your dates posted would not be correct...Where did you get this information???


----------



## tannerthehammer (4 May 2005)

xxx


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 May 2005)

sorry, I meant the 29th, my calendar switched back to may

and the BMQ is 10 weeks..... for the regs, not the reserves.

I got this information from the recruiter at 23 SVC BN in hamilton, WO Lavoie, and he read it to me from the schedule that he was given, so if you have issue with that, tough.


----------



## Love793 (6 May 2005)

ToRN said:
			
		

> BMQ for all land trades at meaford is at the same time.
> 
> Starts on July 4 (Monday)
> Ends on July 29 (Friday)
> ...



Pretty close, but no cigar.  BMQ 4 July 05- 23 July, SQ 25 July-16 Aug, SG 05 17 Aug-27.

Sorry troops, N Weekends off.  You're working Saturdays.


----------



## tannerthehammer (7 May 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Pretty close, but no cigar.   BMQ 4 July 05- 23 July, SQ 25 July-16 Aug, SG 05 17 Aug-27.
> 
> Sorry troops, N Weekends off.   You're working Saturdays.



Where did you get your information?


----------



## Scratch_043 (7 May 2005)

thanks Love, for the correction, I knew it was in there somewhere, but I thought the BMQ was till the 29th, ah well.


----------



## Love793 (9 May 2005)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Where did you get your information?



LFCATC  ARC Crse Calender.


----------



## tannerthehammer (9 May 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> LFCATC   ARC Crse Calender.



Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Hopkins (9 May 2005)

Hmmm...I read on the forces.gc.ca that BMQ for Reserves was 04JULY - 28AUG

Am i wrong?  I know for sure it said RESERVE and not REG.


----------



## Love793 (10 May 2005)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Do you have a link for that?


It's on the LFCATC DIN site, so unless you have a DWAN Account, you're going to get it through the chain.


----------



## swanita (13 May 2005)

Hopkins said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I read on the forces.gc.ca that BMQ for Reserves was 04JULY - 28AUG
> 
> Am i wrong?   I know for sure it said RESERVE and not REG.



That isn't just BMQ, it includes SQ and the 8 day long ex in Petawawa that everyone taking a summer course will be going on.  If you look at how long the weekend BMQ is, it works out to pretty much the same amount of time.....10 course weekends, 20 full day & 10 evenings (the Friday evening). Then SQ immediately after BMQ.

Have fun!


----------



## Harmony (15 May 2005)

*I just joined this past Thursday, May 12th/05. BMQ Starts July 5th till Aug. 28th but we're paid till Sept. 3rd in meaford. *


----------



## Love793 (24 May 2005)

Harmony said:
			
		

> *I just joined this past Thursday, May 12th/05. BMQ Starts July 5th till Aug. 28th but we're paid till Sept. 3rd in meaford. *



Welcome to the Army.

Trust me on this young grasshopper, as of 17 0800 Aug 05, you will not be in Meaford but on your way to CFB Petawawa.  BMQ is 20 trg days long, followed by a 20 trg day SQ crse, followed by Ex Stalwart Guardian 05.


----------



## Hopkins (28 May 2005)

What part of Canada you in?  I'm in Victoria BC and I'm going to Shilo for BMQ and SQ


----------



## Tpr.Orange (28 May 2005)

Your course starts on the 4th 


But you will be in Meaford doing in clearance on the 3rd 


and the ARC training calender is not posted online its on the DIN


----------



## tannerthehammer (28 May 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> Your course starts on the 4th
> 
> 
> But you will be in Meaford doing in clearance on the 3rd
> ...



What is DIN?


----------



## Love793 (7 Jun 2005)

CF version of the Net


----------

